# 2011 Moots CR with Moots Fork



## JTTucker (Apr 28, 2008)

2011 Moots CR

SRAM Force, Rotor Rings, Thomson, Reynolds... good clean fun.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great looking bike. Clean.
The bling is the fact that there is no bling!


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The new fork matches up well with Ti frame.


----------



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

Are the forks for "vamoots" going to be the same color?


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

Great looking bike! I am not sure if it is the lighting or if the silver paint on the fork has changed but I like the way your fork seems to match your bike better than the RSL frame + fork combos I have seen.


----------

